# China tries to reassure the world on space missile 'aimed at peace'



## syscom3 (Jan 19, 2007)

China tries to reassure the world on space missile 'aimed at peace' - World - Times Online



> I am beginning to think the PRC military is calling the shots on this one. The Chinese diplomats didnt know what to say or think for quite awhile untill the "scripts" were sent to them. Either way, the Chinese have really embarressed themselves over this.
> 
> And its not a really big technological achievement to do it. Lets see them do this against a maneuvering satellite.



China tries to reassure the world on space missile 'aimed at peace'
Jane Macartney, Richard Beeston and Tim Reid
# Strike raises fear of Star Wars race
# 'Soft underbelly' of US exposed
China signalled yesterday that its first missile strike against an orbiting satellite was intended to force the US into talks aimed at abolishing weapons in space.

As it faced an international chorus of protest against its test — the first such launch for 20 years — its officials insisted that they wanted space to be free of weapons.

“As the Chinese Government, our principle stand is to promote the peaceful use of space,” a Foreign Ministry spokesman said. “We oppose the militarisation of space. In the past, in the present and in the future, we are opposed to any arms race in space. Of this everyone can be confident.”

The reassurances failed to placate jittery Asian neighbours and Western powers, which fear that the surprise Chinese muscle-flexing is part of a campaign to raise its global military posture while raising the spectre of a space arms race.

China is the first country since 1985 to destroy a satellite in space and only the third — after America and the former Soviet Union — to master so-called Star Wars technology. The clear message is that if China can shoot down its own orbiter it could also attack satellites operated by other nations.

Beijing has increased defence spending by 10 per cent every year since 1990. Last year spending rose nearly 15 per cent to $35.5 billion (£18 billion). Experts believe that the true figure is far higher, in part because the official budget does not include military development costs.

Yesterday Britain and Japan added their voices to the growing criticism, which has included the US, Australia, South Korea and Canada. A Downing Street spokesman said that Britain was concerned about the impact of debris caused by the destruction of the satellite and the secretive manner in which the test had been carried out. A formal protest was made this week to the Chinese by the British Embassy in Beijing.

Alexander Downer, the Australian Foreign Minister, said that China’s new-found capacity to shoot down satellites was “not consistent with ... the traditional Chinese position of opposition to the militarisation of outer space”.

Washington’s response will be crucial in determining what happens next: an arms race in space or an agreement to limit the use of Star Wars technology. American analysts said that the test had exposed the “soft underbelly” of America’s national security apparatus, because most of the Pentagon’s spy satellites orbit at a similar height to the weather satellite destroyed by the Chinese test.

White House critics said that the Chinese test was a result of President Bush’s aggressive unilateralism, this time in his space policy. Last year the US expressly ignored Chinese and Russian calls for a global ban on the development of space weapons. Instead, a new policy preserved America’s right to develop military space technology, while “dissuading” others.

Edward Markey, a Democrat congressman, said that President Bush should initiate an international agreement “to ban the development, testing and deployment of space weapons and anti-satellite systems”.

But Jeffrey Kueter, president of the George C. Marshall Institute, said that the Chinese move should spur the Bush Administration to develop new space defence systems.

“We now know for certain that China has the direct capability to destroy satellites in space and the indirect capability to deny their use,” he said.

Chinese analysts said that they doubted the action would damage China’s relations with the US. Shi Yinhong, of the School of International Studies, said: “Every big power, if it wants to maintain its status as a big power, will get into the field of space.”


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 19, 2007)

Swell. The latest in a long series of pissing matches. Much more to come, I'm sure.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 20, 2007)

In short
1. George Bush made us do it.
2. It's for the good of the world (Pay no attention to the satellite killing missles behind the curtain).

That about it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

I am sure you will see in the end that there is some small part missing and they will be innefective.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

Like perhaps that most of our comm satellites are in geosynchronous orbit at about 25,000 miles. They shot down a satellite at what, 500+ miles? Impressive, but not too worrisome. Yet.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 21, 2007)

Since the dawn of man there's been an arms race - this is all nothing new. The only thing is that the U.S and her allies are ahead in 80% - 90% of the race - the enemies (or non-allies) of this coalition are playing catch-up. So, nothing to worry about.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2007)

I certainly am not when it comes to this ****.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

Agreed Adler. Complacency is the beginning of the end. Be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 22, 2007)

To under estimate one's own ability is just as dangerous as under estimating that of your opponent. The U.S and her Allies are superior to their counter-parts in technology - this isn't the old deluded world of believeing off myths and unfounded beliefs!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

It's not about today. Its not about tomorrow. The Chinese culture is very patient and methodical. The western culture is not. Hell our whole air transportation system is based upon 6-18month return on investment. That kind of mentality will have to change as China extends its tenacles of power.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 27, 2007)

It's more about yesterday than anything. How many times has the "West" been surprised by the "East" and bounced back to victory? The U.S is in a position of power and China know that any risks taken by them will hurt them a lot, especially since their potential military enemies are their greatest commercial allies.


----------



## ronlonge (Jun 23, 2007)

PLAN D 
so smart a guy!


----------

